# New litter of fosters



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like I am back into the world of kitties. A litter of 4 kittens came into the shelter needing bottle fed. They are about 3 weeks old, getting teeth, eyes open. All are doing well so far. Had a bit of the runs when adjusting to KMR but we got that cleared up.

I don't have any questions at the moment. Just wanted to say hello, and that all of you were a big help with my last foster kitten!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, please post pictures when you get a chance! Thank you for taking those babies under your care.


----------



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

Oops! Glad you said that bc I meant to add pics and forgot! Not great quality but they are hard to photograph. Especially the boy, he bites! Lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, they are so, so cute!! Who's the puppy in the background supervising?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

SQUEEEEEES!!!!! that pup is adorable too!!!!! smushes his/her face!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Would you look at those wee babies!! Precious! 
Yes, Who is the Four Legged Kitten sitter! Also very Cute!!


----------



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol thanks. The supervisor is my boy, Nicky. He's a rescue with severe separation anxiety. An elderly couple inherited him from their son. He ended up being hit by a car. His anxiety means he can't be left alone inside and they had no fence. Nicky is a lot to handle, a giant breed panicking makes for giant messes and damage  I don't mind though he is very worth it! Absolutely loves the tiny babies. I don't leave him unsupervised with them but he enjoys "helping"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhhh!!! What beautiful babies! And your helper is so handsome! Thank you for the pictures. Please post more as they progress.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

CALICCCOOO!!! I love Calico Kitties!!! Others are CUTE too ^_^ 
Plz post more pics ^_^


----------



## KittyFoster (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's a couple pics of these fosters. I did lose one girl unfortunately. She went down extremely fast like they are known to do. The other three are doing well. Small but healthy. One girl is super tiny and just lagging behind her siblings. She has been examined and appears to simply be maturing slower. I'm still watching her like a hawk but so far so good. They were weighed last week and no one had even hit a full pound yet. I'm sure not minding extra time with them while they gain weight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sorry you lost one of the little ones! I am glad the other ones are doing well. Thank you for the pictures. They are adorable!


----------

